# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Metakeskustelua liikennepoliitikasta

## kuukanko

Tvärbanania käsittelevässä ketjussa on alkanut metakeskustelu siitä, mistä foorumilla pitäisi kirjoittaa ja miten. Jatkan keskustelua täällä.




> Itseäni ei häirinnyt mitenkään se, että asioita käsitellään foorumissa keskenään niiden yhteyksien perusteella. Niinhän tehdään elävässä elämässäkin (esim Raide-YVA).


Sinänsä on hyvä, että keskustelussa siirrytään uusiin aiheisiin niiden yhteyksien perusteella, jolloin saadaan lisää keskustelunaiheita.

Minä näen keskustelun taustalla sen, että joitakin kiinnostaa enemmän liikennepolitiikka ja joitakin taas liikenteen käytännön pyörittäminen. Liikennepoliittinen keskustelu on tällä foorumilla keskittynyt lähinnä kehittämishankkeet-alueelle ja näin oli aihealueita luotaessa tarkoituskin.

Pidän ihan oikeutettuna Rattivaunun kritiikkiä siitä, että Ruotsia käsittelevään ei-liikennepoliittiseen viestiketjuun tuodaan mukaan Helsingin liikennepolitiikkaa, jota on jo käsitelty foorumilla jo satojen viestien verran. Liikennepoliittista keskustelua voi jatkaa omissa viestiketjuissaan, niin politiikan käsittely ei ärsytä ketään ei-poliittisissa ketjuissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pidän ihan oikeutettuna Rattivaunun kritiikkiä siitä, että Ruotsia käsittelevään ei-liikennepoliittiseen viestiketjuun tuodaan mukaan Helsingin liikennepolitiikkaa, jota on jo käsitelty foorumilla jo satojen viestien verran. Liikennepoliittista keskustelua voi jatkaa omissa viestiketjuissaan, niin politiikan käsittely ei ärsytä ketään ei-poliittisissa ketjuissa.


Insinöörinä sanoisin, että on hieman hurskastelevaa sanoa, että jokin aihe ei ole poliittinen ja jokin toinen on. Insinöörit ovat kautta historian pyrkineet pakenemaan poliittista vastuutaan selittämällä, että he eivät tee politiikkaa, ainoastaan epäpoliittisia suunnitelmia.

Atomipommin suunnitellut insinööri teki mitä suurimmassa määrin poliittisen teon. Samoin teki se insinööri, joka suostui suunnittelemaan täysin väärin periaattein pikaraitioteiksi nimitettyjä ratkaisuja Raide-YVA:an. Molemmat ovat tehneet poliittisen valinnan toimia etiikan tai humanismin vastaisesti. He asettuivat poliittisen toiminnan välikappaleiksi tekemällä muka epäpoliittista työtä.

Lääkärit taitavat olla ainoa ammattiryhmä, jotka ovat ottaneet periaatteekseen, että he tunnustavat ratkaisujensa poliittisuuden, ja asettavat aina humaanisuuden ja ammatietiikan politiikan edelle. Eli he eivät suostu parantamaan ihmisiä poliittisen tarkoituksenmukaisuuden perusteella, vaan tekevät työnsä aina niin hyvin kuin osaavat.

Tvärbana ei ollut Ruotsissa suinkaan epäpoliittinen juttu, vaan mitä suurimmassa määrin rankka liikennepoliittinen vääntö. Nyt kun siitä on hyviä tuloksia, kyllä niillä saa minun mielestäni edelleen tehdä liikennepolitiikkaa. Myös pääkaupunkiseudun ja Suomen hyväksi.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Hurskastelevaa tai ei, monet (elleivät jopa useimmat) haluavat keskustella näistä asioista ilman poliittisia tarkoitusperiä, joten annettakoon siihen mahdollisuus. Liikennepoliittisia johtopäätöksiä keskusteluista voi tehdä sitten vaikka aloittamalla uuden ketjun.

----------


## Compact

> Hurskastelevaa tai ei, monet (elleivät jopa useimmat) haluavat keskustella näistä asioista ilman poliittisia tarkoitusperiä, joten annettakoon siihen mahdollisuus. Liikennepoliittisia johtopäätöksiä keskusteluista voi tehdä sitten vaikka aloittamalla uuden ketjun.


Eikös tämä meidän koko elämämme ole yhtä politiikkaa: joku tykkää metrosta ja toinen ratikasta, kolmas jostain autobussista.

Miten voidaan keskustella "ilman poliittisia tarkoitusperiä", ei ymmärrä sitten yhtään mainittua toteamusta. Mennäänpä ns. maitokauppaan ja tehdään valintoja erilaisten maitotuotteiden kesken: ei saa puhua juomavaihtoehdoista kun se on politiikkaa!

Puoluepolitiikka on hieman eri asia kuin liikennepolitiikka. Kyllä se pitäisi olla päivän selvää. Nyt joku ei vain ymmärrä tätä eroa.

Mieluummin siis tätä liikennepolitiikkaa kehiin eli kiskoliikenne vastaan kumipyörä, niinhän se näkyy tällä foorumilla pitkälti olevan. Kumipyörä elää suurkaupungissa metrotyyppisen liikenteen loisena, toinen tarvitsee toistansa. Ja voi tuon loisuuden kääntää toisinkin päin, kuka millekin kulkuneuvolle on sydämensä rakkauden antanut. Tämän Foorumin syntyhän on autobussipohjainen, eikös vain?

Puhdas raitiotiehenkisyys on pannassa. Raitiotie bussin sijasta ja pikaraitiotie metron sijasta. Ei voi olla toimiva täällä, mutta missä muualla kylläkin.

Ulkomailla todetut hienot systeemit eivät ole Suomeen tuotuna enää yhtään hienoja. Tätä ihmettelen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Älkääpä ystävät kalliit ja rakkaat ymmärtäkö asioita (ainakaan tahallanne) väärin..! Liikennepolitiikka on ihan varmasti mielenkiintoinen osa-alue, mutta foorumilla siitä olisi kohtuullista kirjoitella siihen parhaiten sopivalla alueellaan eli ylläpidon jo mainitsemalla "Kehittämishankkeet"-alueella. Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että jonkun paikkakunnan liikennevälineen (tai -järjestelmän) tekniikasta tai teknisistä ominaisuuksista keskusteltaessa ei ole mikään pakko alkaa "toitottaa" jokun ihan toisen maan aivan jotain muuta liikennemuotoa suunnitelleesta toimistosta ja toimiston henkilökunnan tai tämän seuraajien suuruudenhulluista visioista. Niistä asioista voi tarvittaessa keskustella paremmin sopivissa ketjuissa ja niihin keskusteluihin voi haluttaessa laittaa linkin, jotta juttu löytyisi vaivattomasti.
Seuraan itse mielelläni tasokasta liikennepoliitista keskustelua, mutta toki siellä, mistä sellaisen kuuluu löytyä. Ensisijaisesti kannattaa aina pyrkiä pysymään otsikon alla ja liittää jutun yhteyteen haluttaessa linkkejä sitten muualle, mikäli sopivia assosiaatioita sattuu syntymään. 
Liikennepolitiikan taustalla on aina puoluepolitiikkakin jossain muodossa, koska puolueiden edustajat kuitenkin päättävät tärkeistä määrärahoista julkisten hankintojen osalta. Puoluepolitiikka ja kaikki muukin politiikka on osa jokapäiväistä elämää eikä sen kummempaa. Myös kaikki liikennemuodot ja -välineet ovat osa jokapäiväistä elämää eikä mi(n)kään uskonnon suuntaus. Osaksi ihmettelen, miksi joidenkin liikennemuotojen ympärille kehkeytyy jopa hurmosliikemäisiä ilmiöitä... Ja miksi ruoho aina vihreämpää aidan toisella puolella?  :Wink:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Seuraan itse mielelläni tasokasta liikennepoliitista keskustelua, mutta toki siellä, mistä sellaisen kuuluu löytyä. Ensisijaisesti kannattaa aina pyrkiä pysymään otsikon alla ja liittää jutun yhteyteen haluttaessa linkkejä sitten muualle, mikäli sopivia assosiaatioita sattuu syntymään. 
> Liikennepolitiikan taustalla on aina puoluepolitiikkakin jossain muodossa, koska puolueiden edustajat kuitenkin päättävät tärkeistä määrärahoista julkisten hankintojen osalta. Puoluepolitiikka ja kaikki muukin politiikka on osa jokapäiväistä elämää eikä sen kummempaa. Myös kaikki liikennemuodot ja -välineet ovat osa jokapäiväistä elämää eikä mi(n)kään uskonnon suuntaus.


Mulla ei ole tuohon kovin paljon lisättävää. 
Voitaisiinko yhteenvetona esittää että liikenne- ja muu tekniikka antaa vastauksen kysymykseen *miten* jotain tehdään ja liikenne- ja muu politiikka *miksi* jotain tehdään. Nämä kun muistaa niin voi sijoittaa viestinsä oikeisiin aiheisiinsa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Myös kaikki liikennemuodot ja -välineet ovat osa jokapäiväistä elämää eikä mi(n)kään uskonnon suuntaus. Osaksi ihmettelen, miksi joidenkin liikennemuotojen ympärille kehkeytyy jopa hurmosliikemäisiä ilmiöitä... Ja miksi ruoho aina vihreämpää aidan toisella puolella?


Siinäpä se juuri on. Vaikka näitä asioita pitäisi voida käsitellä vain tarkoituksenmukaisuuden perusteella, niin ei tehdä.

Huomautan tässä yhteydessä, että räikein tämä poliittinen tai uskonnollinen asenne on autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen välillä. Autoiluahan ei voi perustella järjellä, ainoastaan tunteella. Valitetaan, että 10 % nousu joukkoliikenteen lipun hinnassa on liikaa, ja jos sellainen nousu tulee, sitten siirrytään auton käyttöön.

Eihän tässä ole mitään järkeä! 30 päivää matkakorttiaikaa maksaa n. 40 e. Sillä saa kuukaudeksi autoon vakuutukset. 10 % lisää on 4 euroa. Se on liikaa, ja sitten siirrytään autoon ja ostetaan bensaa ainakin tankillinen kuukaudessa. Se maksaa 60 euroa. Osa jokapäiväistä elämää, ei mikään uskon suuntaus - vai?

Emme voi välttää sitä, että jokainen asia on myös politiikkaa. Vaikka emme sitä haluaisikaan.

Antero

----------

